# A handmade high-carbon chef's knife for $79?



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Read about this fella in the NY Times. "Henckels has sent me a lot of customers," he says on his site.

All his knives are made by him, by hand, he says. Wheeee-ooo. Talk about your cottage industry. Says he gets a thrill out of making odd blade designs, like the 1" suchi blade (?!?)

He says high carbon makes better knives than stainless, if treated with care, because it's easier to maintain an edge. (In his opinion.)
http://www.nytimes.com/2001/07/18/dining/18KNIF.html

His site:
http://wildfirecutlery.com/

A 7" chef's knife, hand made, for $79 plus S&H. Competitive pricing, wish I could try one out before I buy.


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

Thanks for posting this Live to Cook. The Carbon Steel Chefs Knives are pretty classy looking. I also like the birds beak paring knife. I have used carbon steel in the past and really liked them for the edge. However they were a real pain to look after- esp. when someone else got hold of one when I wasn't looking. 

[ July 24, 2001: Message edited by: Linda Smith ]


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Linda:
Rule #1: carbon steel will sprout legs if given the opportunity to do so;

Rule #2: carbon steel must be rinsed immediately after use;

Rule #3: carbon steel tends to make thieves out of coworkers. Ask anyone in this forum who has had the opportunity to own CS knives.     

[ July 24, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

You make me laugh Kokopuffs.


----------



## mesquite27 (Jul 18, 2001)

hey there, I have tried one of his chef knives. The handle is above the knife instead of behind it, as in a traditional chef knife, which makes chopping and cutting seem much easier. But the carbon steel makes it tarnish. the blade was very light, I'm use to a forged knife, and didn't hold an edge very well.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I found a guy on the 'net that makes custom cultery, so for Xmas 2 years ago... my wife got the hint and bought me a knife. He made everything to my specifications (handle material, blade style/shape, size, etc.) and added his own insight. I am thrilled with the knife. I use it for 'special' occassions as it does stain, but it is sharp enough to perform surgery!  It has become the most envied item of fellow cooks... never are they allowed to touch it  as it cost a small fortune... but it is something I will have for some time and be able to pass down.
If you ever get the chance, buy one and make it yours!

[ July 29, 2001: Message edited by: Jim ]


----------

